# Any thoughts on 'Live Photos'?



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2015)

So I just had the Apple announcements on in the background and heard the new 'Live Photo' spiel, to be honest I was pretty impressed and thought that is a dynamic way of presenting images, that kind of tech would work perfectly for wedding albums on disc, it might even be the death of the darn Ken Burns Effect!

Anybody else impressed with the idea, underwhelmed, or other thoughts?


----------



## stochasticmotions (Sep 9, 2015)

Interesting concept, I can see people doing some interesting things with it....people with more imagination than me


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

If its like how the photos show in the Daily Prophet that would really be awesome, but that's technically is a video, and I think it would be a pain to make one that loops without hard cuts


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 11, 2015)

Unless I'm missing something I don't see how you would implement this beyond the phone or tablet. So I see it as a bit more of phone fun. In weddings we've done sort of 'active' CDs for years: the camera appearing to move across the image, sequential shots, mixing in video with stills etc. Also most people still like to have a tangible book or album, though the printed books are so good now and relatively cheap I think albums with photographs inserted have had their day.


----------



## psolberg (Sep 17, 2015)

old feature. both HTC and Nokia had this for years. It is a niche thing you'll never use.


----------

